# Update von WinCC V6.0 SP1 auf WinCC V7.0 SP1 (SP2)



## Grimsey (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sollen ein bestehendes WinCC Projekt aktualisieren. Das Projekt liegt in der WinCC Version 6.0 mit SP1 vor. Wir würden dies gerne auf die Version 7.0 SP1, später dann auf SP2, aktualisieren.

Meine Frage: geht dies mehr oder weniger problemlos? Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung damit sammeln können? Gibt es irgendwelche Tretmienen auf die man stoßen könnte?

Danke für Eure Meinungen und Anregungen.


----------



## Approx (18 Juni 2010)

Meines Wissens musst Du zunächst auf V6.2 SPx migrieren, ehe Du auf V7 updatest. Nach einer Migration wird im Projektverzeichnis (glaube im GraCS-Ordner) eine Datei "Convert.log" angelegt. Dort steht drin, was alles schief gelaufen ist.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Grimsey (18 Juni 2010)

Ein direktes Update von Version 6.0 auf Version 7.0 ist demnach gar nicht möglich???


----------



## bastimeister (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo Grimsey!

Haben schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht, allerdings von WinCC V6.0 SP4 HF12 auf WinCC V7.0 SP1 HF4.

Auf WinCC V6.2 brauchst du auf keinen Fall erst migrieren das geht direkt auf Version V7.0 SP1 zu migrieren! Allerding weis ich nich ob du vor der Migration dein WinCC V6.0 doch lieber erst auf SP4 HF12 (Den HF12 gabs bei Siemens nicht frei runterzuladen, den Haben wir erst vom Support bekommen als wir Probleme mit V6.0 SP4 hatten! Siehe auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24217&highlight=WinCC+V6.0+SP4+HF12) Aber du kannst ja dein V6.0 SP1-Projekt vorher sichern und die Migration trotzdem probieren, ich weis allerdings nicht ob das gut.....

Allerdings muss ich dir raten *unbedingt mindestend Hofix 4* für WinCC V7.0 SP1 *vor deinem Migrationsversuch* zu Installieren, denn wir hatten schonmal große Probleme beim Migrieren bekommen. Besser noch du installierts gleich den HF5!
Anschließend kannst du über das Startmenü -> SIMATIC -> WinCC -> Tools -> Project Migrator gehen und dein V6.0 Projekt in V7.0 migrieren!
Ich würde nicht unbedingt empfehlen ein in Step7 integriertes WinCC-V6.0-Projekt auf einem Rechner mit WinCC V7.0 erst über den SIMATIC-Manager zu öffnen, den das geht öfters schief weil der SIMATIC-Manager dann sofort migrieren will! Aufjeden Fall über den *Project Migrator* machen und dann erst mit dem SIMATIC Manager öffnen!

P.S. Es gibt schon das SP2 für WinCC V7.0?????


----------



## Grimsey (18 Juni 2010)

Hey vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Hinweise. Jetzt bin ich doch schon um einiges schlauer! Das es vielleicht nicht ganz problemlos abläuft war mir fast klar, aber wenigstens wird es wohl funktionieren.

Das SP2 ist für den August diesen Jahres angekündigt. Diese Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Approx (18 Juni 2010)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Auf WinCC V6.2 brauchst du auf keinen Fall erst migrieren das geht direkt auf Version V7.0 SP1 zu migrieren!


 
Aha. Ich hab das wohl mit der Migration von V5.x nach V6.2 verwechselt. Da gehts nämlich nur über die Version 6.0 wegen des SQL-Servers...

so long...
Approx


----------



## Toms84 (9 September 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

Ich habe eine kurze Frage.
Wir haben jetzt auch unser Wincc Projekt auf Wincc V7 hochgerüstet.
Welche Version wir vorher hatten weiß ich jetzt leider garnicht.
(kann ich aber noch erfragen)

Wir haben jetzt das Problem das beim Projekt die Signalzustände nicht mehr richtig bzw garnicht angezeigt werden.
Ein paar werden aber wieder richtig angezeigt.

Für mich ich das Ganze unerklärlich.
Vor der Umrüstung auf V7 hat alles Bestens funktioniert und es wurde auch mehrmals getestet.

Es ist z.b auch in einem Bild ein Button.
Wenn der gedrückt wird,wird durch eine interne Variable ein anders Bild geöffnet.

Dass funktioniert auch nicht mehr richtig.

Kann sich dass wer erklären.
Hatte schon mal wer ähnliche Probleme?

Kenne so ähnliche Probleme vom Wincc Flexible.
Da hilft dann meistens "Temporäre Datein löschen"

Danke Grüße
Tom


----------



## Approx (9 September 2011)

Schau mal im GraCS-Ordner des WinCC-Projektes nach. Dort müsste eine Datei namens "Convert.log" existieren. Diese kann man z.B. mit dem Editor oder Notepad öffnen. In der Datei trägt WinCC alles ein, was beim Migrieren schief ging.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Toms84 (10 September 2011)

Hi!
Hey danke das muss ich am Montag gleich nachsehen.
Grüße
Tom

Hi. Ich habe nachgesehen. Habe leider nichts in der Datei gefunden. 
Dürfte alles passen. Ich verstehs nicht ganz. 
Vorher hats top funktioniert. Lg


----------

